# رفضت تشغل التلفزيون الطاقه الشمسيه ( صورر )



## ناصر الشيباني (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته ..

اول مشاركه لي في منتداكم الاكثر من رائع 

ركبت قبل يومين طاقه شمسيه في كرفان ( صالون متحرك ) 

واشتغلت معاي اللمبات بفضل الله .. ولكن التلفزيون لم يشتغل معي .. 

علماً بأنني اشتريت محول من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت بطاقة 1000 وات ..

والرسيفر اشتغل معاي ولكن عند ادخال فيش التلفزيون يتوقف المحول ويعطي انذار ..

اليكم الصوررر .. 


صورة عدد ( 2 ) لوحين طاقة شمسيه 










صورة البطاريات عددها ( 3 ) بطاريات اعتقد انها جافه 










صورة المنظم ويعطي الاضاءه فاللمبه الاولى ويعطي رقم ( 13.9 )








صورة المنظم والاضاءه على اللمبه الوسطى تعطي ( 5.8 ) 









صورة المنظم الاضاءه على اللمبه رقم 3 وتعطي صفر 










اما الان هذه صورة المحوول من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت بطاقة 1000 وات 










شاكر لكم تعاونكم ياغاليين .. اخوكم من مدينة الرياض 


كل الوود لكم .. ​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ارسم دارة التوصيل ..........
كيف تم توصيل الأسلاك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذا شيء مهم جداً في نقل وتحويل الكهرباء ..


----------



## عصام نورالدين (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ارسم دارة التوصيل ..........
كيف تم توصيل الأسلاك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذا شيء مهم جداً في نقل وتحويل الكهرباء ..


----------



## ahmednasr68 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جرب ان تشغل التلفزيون اولا


----------



## ناصر الشيباني (17 سبتمبر 2010)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> ارسم دارة التوصيل ..........
> كيف تم توصيل الأسلاك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذا شيء مهم جداً في نقل وتحويل الكهرباء ..


 
هلا وغلا اخي عصام

بكل امانه والله مااعرف كيف تم توصيل الاسلاك ..

جبت لي عامل هندي وهو من قام بتوصيلها ..

مع العلم ان اللمبات شغاله بس التلفزيون لم يشتغل ولا اعرف المشكله ..

لاهنت اخي عصااام ..


----------



## ناصر الشيباني (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ahmednasr68 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جرب ان تشغل التلفزيون اولا


 
جربت التلفزيون وحده لم يشتغل 

وجربت الرسيفر وحده واشتغل وعندما اشبك التلفزيون في نفس المحول لايشتغل ويعطي انذار


----------



## عصام نورالدين (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ربما البطاريات غير مشحونة بشكل كامل .............


----------



## zamalkawi (17 سبتمبر 2010)

عندي سؤال بدائي بعض الشيء، هل أنت متأكد من أن التليفزيون يعمل؟ هل جربته على مصدر تيار كهربي عادي؟


----------



## ناصر الشيباني (17 سبتمبر 2010)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> ربما البطاريات غير مشحونة بشكل كامل .............


 
والله ماادري 

وكيف اعرف انها مشحوونه بشكل كامل او لا


هل هو عن طريق المنظم او عن طريق غيرره 

شكرا ً لك اخي ..


----------



## ناصر الشيباني (17 سبتمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> عندي سؤال بدائي بعض الشيء، هل أنت متأكد من أن التليفزيون يعمل؟ هل جربته على مصدر تيار كهربي عادي؟


 
ايوووه متأكد وجربته على الكهرباء قبل وبعد شغال

اما على الطاقه مايشتغل ويعطي المحول انذار 

شكرا لك على المرور

انتظر مروركم مرره اخرى ..

كل الوود ..


----------



## د حسين (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*شيء طبيعي*

الأخ العزيز ناصر المحترم
مايحدث معك شيء طبيعي والسبب :
ان كل أجهزة التلفزيون الملون العادية (ctr) تأخذ تيارا كبيرا في بداية كل تشغيل والهدف مسح الشاشة الكاثودية المهبطية لتصحيح الاستقطاب في البللورات الملونة . وهذا يحدث لمدة ثانية فقط وبعدها يتوقف بفعل مقاومة حرارية ptr مربوطة على التسلسل مع ملف نحاسي على شكل مستطيل ملصوق ربطا على السطح الخلفي للشاشة وهو عادة بسلك بابيناج قطر السلك حوالي ربع ملم وعدد لفاته حوالي 300 لفة وقطر اللف يوازي سطح الشاشة .وبالتالي مقاومته الأومية والممانعة الذاتية صغيرة نسبيا لذلك يتسهلك أكثر من 1000 واط لمدة أقل من الثانية .
ولحل هذه المشكلة :
1 - افتح الغطاء الخلفي وافصل هذا الملف من أية نقطة . سيعمل التلفزيون بشكل طبيعي ولكن مع مرور الزمن قد تلاحظ ظهور بقع ملونة مختلفة في انحاء من الشاشة تزول بسرعة عند اعادة وصل الملف وتشغيله مرة أو مرتين على الكهرباء العادية . واذا لم يتوفر لك الخبرة الكافية أحضر اي مصلح تلفزيونات وأخبره بذلك .
2 - الحل الثاني استبدل جهاز التلفزيون بآخر من نوع الشاشة الرقيقة (lcd) .
أتمنى لك التوفيق .. وأخبرنا عن النتائج 
​


----------



## ناصر الشيباني (18 سبتمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> الأخ العزيز ناصر المحترم
> مايحدث معك شيء طبيعي والسبب :
> ان كل أجهزة التلفزيون الملون العادية (ctr) تأخذ تيارا كبيرا في بداية كل تشغيل والهدف مسح الشاشة الكاثودية المهبطية لتصحيح الاستقطاب في البللورات الملونة . وهذا يحدث لمدة ثانية فقط وبعدها يتوقف بفعل مقاومة حرارية ptr مربوطة على التسلسل مع ملف نحاسي على شكل مستطيل ملصوق ربطا على السطح الخلفي للشاشة وهو عادة بسلك بابيناج قطر السلك حوالي ربع ملم وعدد لفاته حوالي 300 لفة وقطر اللف يوازي سطح الشاشة .وبالتالي مقاومته الأومية والممانعة الذاتية صغيرة نسبيا لذلك يتسهلك أكثر من 1000 واط لمدة أقل من الثانية .
> ولحل هذه المشكلة :
> ...


 

انا جهاز التلفاز عندي من نووع lcd 


هل بالامكان ان افصل السلك النحاسي اللي قلت لي عليه 


شاكر لك مرورك وانتظر منك اجابه يالغالي

كل الوود ..​


----------



## د حسين (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*انتظر .... دائما يوجد حل آخر*

أخي العزيز ناصر 
طالما الحديث عن تلفزيون غير مهبطي الشاشة .. فأنا لست متأكدا من وجود نفس النظام لديك ....
لذلك سأفترض المشكلة بأنها استطاعة عالية مؤقتة عند الاقلاع : قد تكون بسبب آخر وهو الشحن السريع لمكثفات التغذية .. ومهما كان السبب يوجد حل آخر وأسهل كما يلي:
قم بتوصيل لمبة اضاءة حرارية (مصباح عادي ) استطاعته بين 100 الى 150 واط على التسلسل مع جهاز التلفزيون .. وستلاحظ عند اقلاع التلفزيون اضاءة عادية للمصباح لمدة حوالي ثانية واحدة وبعدها يعمل التلفزيون ويخفت ضوء المصباح ... واذا بقي ضوء مزعج أو حرارة بالمصباح يمكن ربط مفتاح عادي على التفرع مع المصباح حيث ان تشغيل هذا المفتاح يقصر المصباح اذا لزم الأمر .. وتكرر العملية في كل اقلاع ...
أخي العزيز لاتنسى ان السبب الرئيسي هو انخفاض استطاعة الانفرتر والحل الأساسي بزيادة استطاعته الى 2000 واط على الأقل .
جرب طريقة المصباح على التسلسل وأخبرني النتيجة... اتمنى لك التوفيق
​


----------



## رشيد الديزل (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز المشكله تكمن في المحول وهوا ان الامبير غير كافي اي انك محتاج الى محول كبير او تلفزيون صغير لان المحول 1000واط يعطي 4امبير وقد يحتاج التلفزيون الى اكثر لان شدت التيار مهمه في تشقيل التلفزيون وثلاجات


----------



## derar7 (14 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم
هل المحول مشبوك علي البطاريات ام علي المنظم ان كان غلي المظم اشبكه علي البطاريات اي استفسار اتصل بي علي 00962795552988


----------



## salemop31 (14 يناير 2011)

س 1. هل قدرة الخلايا الشمسية (الطاقة المولدة) _وليس قدرة المحول_ اكبر او تساوي قدرة التلفزيون بوحدة watt ؟
لان المحول يقوم برفع الفولتية الى 220 ولكن بالمقابل يخفض من قيمة التيار الخارج من المحول للحفاظ على البور اي انك بتركيب المحول رافع الجهد ازدادت الفولتية ولكن لم تزدد الطاقة او القدرة .


----------

